# 0137-Trick. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich?



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Hallo,

hatte grade auf meinem Handy die Nummer 01377370024 vorgefunden.
Leider war ich so blöde  und hab gedacht da hat jemand für mich angerufen und hab zurück gerufen.
"Leider haben Sie beim aktuellen Gewinnspiel nicht gewonnen ......."
Ich hab dann aufgelegt.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kosten auf mich zukommen?
Da das meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz rechtens ist: Welche Möglichkeit habe ich diese Kosten nicht zu zahlen?


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Klingt ähnlich:



> Polizei warnt vor teurem Telefonrückruf per Handy
> 
> 
> [mg]  Das Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen (LKA) warnt vor der Service-Nummer 0137/74401500 einer "Casino AG". Die Behörde teilte mit, dass bundesweit Handys offensichtlich computergesteuert angerufen werden.
> ...



http://www.tele-fon.de/news/1818.html


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Ja, so schauts aus.
Aber was mach ich denn jetzt?
Mir geht's nicht um den Euro den ich wahrscheinlich zahlen muss.
Aber wahrscheinlich denken ein paar hundert (tausend) andere genauso und ich hab eigentlich keine Lust den Veranstaltern so einer Masche das Geld hinterher zu werfen.
Eine Meldung an dtms (denen die Nummer wohl gehört) ist raus.
Ebenso mal eine Anfrage an die RegTP.
Was mach ich aber wenn die Rechnung von D2 kommt?


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Ich hab im Frühjahr 2003 wegen der gleichen Abzocke Strafanzeige erstattet, die Meldungen von 60 weiteren Betroffenen im Hintergrund. Herausgekommen ist dabei leider nur wenig. Es gab zwar Ermittlungsverfahren und Hausdurchsuchungen (für die Betroffenen sehr erbaulich   ), aber keine Verurteilungen. Wenn Du den Herrschaften ein bisschen Spaß bereiten willst, erstattest Du Strafanzeige wegen Betrugsverdachts und widersprichst bei D2 dem für den Anruf geforderten Betrag. Dabei begründest Du das mit dem geäußerten Betrugsverdacht und dem Aktenzeichen. Viel wird dabei nicht rumkommen. Aber warum soll man sich das bieten lassen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Hallo Sascha

ich schau jetzt mal was von dtms zurück kommt.
Das Blöde mit dem Widerspruch ist, dass das Porto und er Aufwand den der Einspruch verursacht fast genauso hoch ist (oder höher) als der eigentliche Betrag. Ist so richtig geschickt eingefädelt das Ganze.


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

> Ist so richtig geschickt eingefädelt das Ganze.



Klar. Mach das mal 100.000 Mal. Dann hast Du einen satten Gewinn. Genau deshalb, und weil auf gesetzlicher Ebene (noch) nichts geschieht, werden derartige Lockanrufe mittlerweile fast täglich gestreut. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter - aber viele, viele Euros.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Gibt's irgendwo (ausser hier) eine Liste in die man sich als Geschädigter eintragen kann um der Sache etwas mehr Gewicht zu verliehen.
Ich seh die Beamten schon aufstöhnen wenn ich ankomm und sag, dass mich jemand um 2 Euro betrogen hat.


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2004)

Ein Liste dürfte es wohl nicht geben, hier die Erkenntnisse und Ratschläge der  Verbraucherzentralen.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/UNIQ1052924224214271999/doc6566A.html


tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

So,  Rückmeldung von dtms ist da.
Die waschen natürlich Ihre Hände in Unschuld. Aber zumindest haben sie mir geschrieben, wem die Nummer gehört.
11845-Infomedia Limited in Essen

Sind die schon irgendwie bekannt? Ich hab über die nichts gefunden.
Welche Konsequenzen hat es (für die als auch für mich) wenn ich Strafanzeige stelle. Laut den Links, die hier als Antwort auf meinen Ursprungsartikel zu finden sind, ist wohl der Straftatbestand des Betruges erfüllt.


----------



## sascha (7 März 2004)

Für Dich hat das keinerlei Konsequenzen, wenn Du Dich tatsächlich getäuscht oder betrogen fühlst. Allenfalls einen Zeugenauftritt vor Gericht, wenn es denn dazu käme. Wenn Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft fix sind und aus Deiner Strafanzeige einen Anfangsverdacht sehen, kann es für die Täter durchaus Konsequenzen haben. In dem Fall eben Ermittlungsverfahren, Beschuldigtenvernehmung, dann womöglich Strafbefehl oder Gerichtsverhandlung, je nachdem. Dann Geldstrafe. Wenn es, wie gesagt, dazu kommt. Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn sich möglichst viele Geschädigte melden und die Fälle bei einer Pol/StA konzentriert werden können. Erst dann werden nämlich die Dimensionen der Abzocke sichtbar...


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

Juergen schrieb:
			
		

> 11845-Infomedia Limited in Essen
> 
> Laut den Links, die hier als Antwort auf meinen Ursprungsartikel zu finden sind, ist wohl der Straftatbestand des Betruges erfüllt.


Wenn Du Dich betrogen fühlst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige erstatten, denn Sascha hat hier völlig Recht:


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft fix ist und aus Deiner Strafanzeige einen Anfangsverdacht sehen, kann es für die Täter durchaus Konsequenzen haben..... Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn sich möglichst viele Geschädigte melden und die Fälle bei einer Pol/StA konzentriert werden können. Erst dann werden nämlich die Dimensionen der Abzocke sichtbar...


Ein einzelner Fall könnte als "Ausrutscher" gewertet werden, kommen viele Anzeigenerstatter jedoch zu den Behörden, dann rollt die Maschinerie der Staatsgewalt besonders mächtig los.

Da die Firma in Essen sitzt und dort (nehme ich mal an) eine örtlich zuständieg StA sitzt, könntest Du die Anzeige in einem Brief formulieren und mit einer Kopie des Schreibens der DTMS dorthin senden - damit ist gewährleitst, dass die Anzeige sofort an der richtigen Stelle ist. Wenn gesammelt wird, dann nur in Essen.

@Sascha, ein Phenomen, dass sich in Sachen Computerkriminalität / Dialer / Telefonnummernmißbrauch immer wieder einstellt ist, dass für manche Polizeien der Horizont hinsichtlich dieser Art der Kriminalität nicht sichtbar ist. Da wird niedergebügelt, zur Einstellung empfohlen oder einfach blos "liegen gelassen", bis alles zu spät ist. Auch wenn die StA´s oftmals nicht besser sind, so liegt die Bewertung, ob eine Straftat vorliegt oder nicht, einzig bei der Herrin des Verfahrens.


----------



## sascha (7 März 2004)

> dass für manche Polizeien der Horizont hinsichtlich dieser Art der Kriminalität nicht sichtbar ist.



Ist schon klar. Da sehe ich auch ein Problem drin. Nehmen wir an, 5000 User erstatten bei 5000 Wald-und-Wiesen-PIs Strafanzeige wegen einer 0137-Abzocke. Da kann es gut sein, dass in dern einzelnen Inspektionen und Kripos nichts passiert nach dem Motto "Ermitteln wegen einem Euro Schaden?" Ich persönlich fänds ja klasse, wenn sich in derartigen Fällen sehr schnell eine Staatsanwaltschaft finden würde, die ein Sammelverfahren führt und das auch - zumindest polizeiintern - bekanntmachen würde. Aber ich weiß gar nicht, ob das überhaupt (landerübergreifend) möglich ist?


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich weiß gar nicht, ob das überhaupt (landerübergreifend) möglich ist?


Ja, wenn die Tatortfrage geklärt ist, ist nicht mehr die StA zuständig, wo der Geschädigte betroffen wurde sondern eben die, wo der vermeintliche Täter sitzt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*0137-Abzocke per Handy-Lockruf*

Hi, hatte einen Lockruf am 6.3.04 15:03:08 auf meinem D2 Handy, 1x geklingelt, dann im Display: verpasster Anruf, Nummer:
+4913774455909. 
Ich hatte einen Anruf von einem Kunden erwartet, und kannte nur 0190/900er Nummern und boese Auslandsvorwahlen. Also Rückruftaste gedrückt: 
Ich hoerteeinen Ansagetext mit dem Wort Gewinnspiel. Allerdings zu schnell und nicht wirklich auf Verständlichkeit ausgelegt. Nach ca. 10 Sek. Ende des Textes. 

Laut Internetliste der RegTp gehoert die Nummer der IN-telegence GmbH & Co. Kg. in Köln. 
Ich werde Anzeige erstatten, wegen unverlangter und belästigender Werbung. Dass die Gesprächskosten vermutlich nur 0,50-2,00 Euro betragen, (Handyrechnung kommt erst am Monatsende) hält mich von der Anzeige nicht ab.

Gabby 
- just my 2 Cents - oder vielleicht Euro, in diesem Fall -


----------



## sascha (9 März 2004)

> Ich werde Anzeige erstatten, wegen unverlangter und belästigender Werbung.



Erstatte lieber Anzeige wegen Betruges. Unverlangte Werbung ist kein Straftatbestand, das kannst Du nur zivilrechtlich verfolgen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

So,

ich hab gestern mal schriftlich Anzeige gegen 11845-Infomedia Limited bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Essen erstattet.  
Falls es noch weitere Geschädigte gibt, können sie hier ja mal posten.
Wenn ich eine Rückmeldung der SA bekommen habe, dann werde ich das mal hier reinstellen.

Gruesse

Juergen


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Hallo Juergen,
ich hatte gerade genau den gleichen Anruf.
Hast Du schon irgendetwas unternommen? Wenn nicht, könnten wir vielleicht zusammen klagen?
Kannst Dich ja mal melden: .......*dernico.de

Gruß, Nico


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Hi Nico

wie gesagt: Ich hab mal an  die SA in Essen geschrieben. Leider hab ich noch keine Antwort bekommen. Wird wohl auch noch dauern.
Wenn ich ein Aktenzeichen oder sowas habe, dann kannst Du Dich da gerne mit ranhängen. 
Oder Du schreibst auch mal nach Essen und erstattest Anzeige. Wenn das mehr Leute machen, kommt vielleicht auch mehr Schwung in die Sache.

Gruesse

Juergen


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*Gleiches Problem*

Hallo, mir ist heute morgen das gleiche passiert- hatte auch die nummer 01377370024 auf meinem handy und natürlich halb verschlafen zurückgerufen und auch dieses gewinnspieltext am ende der leitung...hab die nummer dann gleich mal bei google eingegeben, so bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen... und jetzt?


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Wurde heute auch von der Nummer angerufen.

Habe aber erst im Google gekuckt und  bin gleich hier gelandet.

Bin D2 Kunde und hab bei D2 angerufen daß mir die Sache lästig ist.
Kam die Info daß sie leider nichts dagegen unternehmen können außer bei mir alle 0137 Nummer zu sperren (Ausgangsseitig natürlich)
Da ich die Nummern eh nicht brauche habe ich das gleich gemacht


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Hallo alle angeschmierten,

ich bitte euch doch auch einen netten Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft Essen zu schreiben und Anzeige wegen Betrug zu erstatten.

Anschrift:
Staatsanwaltschaft Essen
Zweigertstr. 36-50, 45130 Essen
Postanschrift: 45117 Essen

Telefon: 0201/803-0
Fax: 0201/803-2920

Somit bekommen die dort einen besseren Überblick über den Umfang des Betruges und können besser handeln.

Ich möchte klar stellen, dass der Straftatbestand des Betruges gegeben ist. Das wurde auch schon durch die Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg festgestellt, die letztes Jahr auf Grund einer Anzeige von dialerschutz.de deshalb ermittelt hatte.

Ich bitte euch trotz des geringen Schadens für die einzelnen Personen, die Staatsanwaltschaft Essen zu informieren!!
Es kann nicht sein, dass viele Leute um kleine Beträge geprellt werden, aber die Verantwortlichen einen Haufen Geld scheffeln.
Ausserdem bitte ich euch,die Firma dtms zu informieren! www.dtms.de


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Würde ich ja auch gerne tun, hab aber """leider""" nicht zurückgerufen, somit ist ja der Tatbestand des Betrugs nicht gegeben.

Gibt's denn ne Adresse von Infomedia Limited??! Habe im Internet / Gelbe Seiten usw. nichts finden können...


Gruß,
pUsCHEl


----------



## BenTigger (11 März 2004)

pUsCHEl schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich ja auch gerne tun, hab aber """leider""" nicht zurückgerufen, somit ist ja der Tatbestand des Betrugs nicht gegeben.
> 
> Gruß,
> pUsCHEl



Dann ist es aber zumindest versuchter Betrug und der ist auch strafbar.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*infomedia limited*



			
				Juergen schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> ich hab gestern mal schriftlich Anzeige gegen 11845-Infomedia Limited bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Essen erstattet.
> Falls es noch weitere Geschädigte gibt, können sie hier ja mal posten.
> ...


Hallo Juergen,
bin auch auf den Telefonnepp von Infomedia Limited reingefallen. Von der dtms habe ich nur einen banalen Brief erhalten! Ich habe bei der Telecom das Lastschriftverfahren storniert und werde diesen Anruf nicht bezahlen! Ausserdem werde ich die Infomedia anmahnen mich nie wieder anzurufen!!   Würde mich aber freuen wenn ich noch weitere Tips bekäme! V.G. Stefanie


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*infomedia Limited*



			
				pUsCHEl schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich ja auch gerne tun, hab aber """leider""" nicht zurückgerufen, somit ist ja der Tatbestand des Betrugs nicht gegeben.
> 
> Gibt's denn ne Adresse von Infomedia Limited??! Habe im Internet / Gelbe Seiten usw. nichts finden können...
> 
> ...



Hallo; die Adresse lautet: 11845-Infomedia Limited, Ruhrallee 185, 45136 Essen Viel Erfolg! Stefanie


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem das hier ja immer mehr Leute werden, wollte ichmal fragen, ob man nicht dtms auffordern kann, die Rufnummer zu sperren.
Gibt's da nicht sowas wie Mitstörerhaftung?
Wo finde ich denn nch mehr rechtliche Infos im Netz?

Gruesse

Juergen


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Juergen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem das hier ja immer mehr Leute werden, wollte ichmal fragen, ob man nicht dtms auffordern kann, die Rufnummer zu sperren.
> Gibt's da nicht sowas wie Mitstörerhaftung?
> ...


Hi Juergen, ich werde auch einen Strafantrag stellen und habe dies der dtms eben mitgeteilt! Stfanie


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Nicht nur lesen und ärgern, sonder handeln !*

Hallo Leute, auch mich hat es - nicht zueltzt wegen der Ähnlichkeit 0173 - 0137 - erwischt und ich bin diesen Abzockern zum Opfer gefallen... (es war ebenfalls die hier bereits erwähnte Nummer und es klingelte nur einmal kurz um kurz nach 1:00 Uhr in der Nacht). Was mich wirklich am meisten wurmt, ist dass diese Burschen sich bald einen neuen S-Klasse-Mercedes bestellen können, den wir bezahlen... Daher hier ein Apell: Wir sollten nicht nur die Beiträge hier lesen und "beruhigt" zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass wir selbst nicht die Einzigen "Deppen" waren, sondern wirklich aktiv werden und bei der Stattsanwaltschaft in Essen Anzeige erstatten... Je mehr dort eingeht, desto höher vermutlich die Aussicht, dass etwas geschieht. Also ich werde Anzeige erstatten. Es mag wegen der Geringfügigkeit des eigenen Schadens lächerlich sein, doch in der Betrachtung des Gesamtschadens ist eine strafrecthliche Überprüfung meiner Meinung nach unbedingt erforderlich ! Also Leute, "gemeinsam sind wir stark", nicht nur lesen und ärgern, sondern tätig werden !!!


----------



## Qoppa (12 März 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt im Forum "Recht" einen Link zu einem Urteil vom LG München(Handy-Rückruf nach Nauru):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3928

Es ging um eine Wettbewerbsklage wegen Mitstörerhaftung des Nummernvermieters, darum nicht unmittelbar strafrechtlich relevant.

Aber es lohnt sich sicher, das mal zu zitieren, da daraus die Dimensionen deutlich werden: über 100.000 haben zurückgerufen, Schaden von € 174.165!!!

Irgendwo gab es auch ein ähnliches Urteil über 0137-Nummern, aber ich finde es jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

Juergen schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> ich hab gestern mal schriftlich Anzeige gegen 11845-Infomedia Limited bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Essen erstattet.
> Falls es noch weitere Geschädigte gibt, können sie hier ja mal posten.
> ...



Hallo Juergen,
ich habe Glück gehabt, weil das Handy meiner Frau angerufen wurde, von dem fast  niemand die Nummer kennt und bin deshalb misstrauisch geworden. Wenn die Eröffnung eines Strafverfahrens von der Anzahl der Geschädigten, bzw. Angerufenen abhängig sein sollte, poste hier noch mal. Ich werde dann gerne auch 55ct. Porto oder Faxgebühren investieren. Der Anruf erfolgte am 07.03.04.
Viel Glück,
Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

*dtms*

HAllo,
ewats neben dem Handy aber doch DTMS:
Ich habe versehentlich in meinem Ortsnetz(Festnetz) statt 21853 die Nummer 11853 angewählt. (Also statt der 2 am Anfang die 1). Dieser
Anruf kostete mich ohne Vorwarnung 2,00 €.
Als Rechtskundiger Zeitgenosse erstatte ich bei der Staatwanwaltschaft Betrugsanzeige sowohl gg DTMS als auch gg die Deutsche Telekom.
Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt mit der Begründung eine Betrugsabsicht
sei nicht zu erkennen.
Die Beschwerde zum Generalstaatsanwalt nachNürnberg wurde mit dem
gleichen Tenor erwidert.
Ich würde das verstehen wenn zu Beginn die Ksten bekant gegeben werden,
Aber ohne diese Mitteilung sehe ich dies schlichtweg als Betrug.


----------



## BenTigger (17 März 2004)

Hi Pandi,

Hmmm Betrug wäre es dann, wenn du animiert worden wärst, genau diese Nummer anzurufen und dir vorher versichert wurde, diese sei  kostenlos oder zu weit aus geringeren Tarifen anrufbar.
Die Nummer kann ja durchaus in z.B, Zeitschriften beworben werden mit einer dicken Preisangabe. Nur hast du das nicht gesehen, da du dich ja nicht auf der Zeitungsanzeige hin da angerufen hast.

Du würdest ja auch nicht die Insel Nauru wegen Betruges verklagen wollen, wenn du in Deutschland den Ort mit der Vorwahl 06423..... anrufen willst aber paddeligerweise eine 0 zuviel tippst. 006423 ist dann die Insel Nauru und kostet dich 1,49 Euro pro Minute....

Ich würde für dich als einzige Chance sehen, das du den Betreiber der 118er Nummer anschreibst und ihm die Sachlage erklärst und vielleicht erstattet er dir dann die 2 Euro zurück. Doch dazu erst das Porto und sonstige Auslagen lohnen nicht. Für mich währe das dann Lehrgeld und ich würde beim nächsten mal genauer aufpassen, ob ich wirklich 218.. gewählt habe.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*0137/74439573 Nummer*

Hallo,

habe auch vor kurzem nen "sehr" kurzen anruf von der Nummer 0137/74439573 bekommen, hab da aber glücklicherweise nicht zurückgerufen.

Ich würd nun aber auch gern ne Anzeige wegen "versuchtem Betrug" gegen

IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125
50825 Köln

stellen (ist der Besitzer der Nummer). 
Ich weiss aber nicht, wie ich den Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Köln schreiben soll. (Was alles drinstehen sollte bzw. drinstehen muss)

kann da mal bitte jemand helfen

MfG
Falk


----------



## Der Genervte (17 März 2004)

@alle rechtlich versierten:

Annahme: eine Bekannte von mir bekommt alle 2-3 Tage eine Werbe-SMS, wo sie zum Rückruf veranlasst werden soll.

Gegen welche rechtlichen Bestimmungen könnte der Absender verstossen und was wäre die richtige Vorgehensweise?

Zumal, sie hat ein älteres Handy mit nur einem geringen SMS-Speicher und nervend ist dieses allemal.

PS: Ratschläge wie 'neues Handy mit größerem SMS-Speicher' waren nun nicht gerade gemeint.


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ratschläge wie 'neues Handy mit größerem SMS-Speicher' waren nun nicht gerade gemeint.



OK dann einen anderen Ratschlag.  Neues Handy mit anderer Telefonnummer....

Oder einfach mal mit dem jetzigen Handynetzbetreiber in Verbindung setzen...


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

@Falk

So eine Anzeige muss meines Wissens nach keiner offiziellen Form folgen.
Soll heisen: Schreibe einfach rein. "Hiermit erstatte ich Anzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug gegen die ...... Begründung: Am xxx erhielt ich einen kurzen Anruf der ... welcher mich dazu veranlassen sollte, folgende Nummer zurück zu rufen. Wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg fetsgestellt hat, erfüllt dies den Tatbestand des versuchten Betruges (hier solltest Du mal noch auf dialschutz.de suchen, ob Du dort evt. ein Aktenzeichen findest)

Dann abschicken und warten (ich warte jetzt auch schon seit 10 Tagen, dass sich zumindest jemand aus Essen meldet).

Falls da irgendwas nicht stimmt, dann melden die sich schon.


Gruesse

Juergen


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*wieder einer...*

Hi,
bin auch so ein "geschädigter".
Anruf kam am 22.03.02004 17:09:48 Uhr

Da ich eigentlich niemand wegen ein paar cents verklage - kann man auch den verursachten zeitaufwand einklagen?

Gruß Micha


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

Leider nur, wenn du den Zeitauwand beruflich geltend machen kannst. Wenn du z.B. auch beruflich Ermittler in solchen Fällen bist


----------



## sascha (24 März 2004)

Das Kernproblem an dieser Thematik ist ja, dass jeder Einzelne nur einen geringen Schaden hat, sprich z.B. 0,49 Euro. Erst, wenn man die Dimensionen erkennt weiß man, was eigentlich Sache ist. Eine Million Lockanrufe, zehn Prozent Opfer = 49.000 Euro Umsatz für die Täter und Mitverdiener. Deshalb kann es eigentlich nur sinnvoll sein, immer mal wieder 0137-Abzockeranrufe zu bündeln und dann gesammelt Strafanzeige bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. Denn je höher die Schadenssumme, umso eher steigen die Ermittler auch tatsächlich ein.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*Re: 0137/74439573 Nummer*



			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch vor kurzem nen "sehr" kurzen anruf von der Nummer 0137/74439573 bekommen, hab da aber glücklicherweise nicht zurückgerufen.
> 
> ...



habe auch einen anruf von dieser 01377-4439573 bekommen, und -zum glück- vor meinem rückruf bei google diesen eintrag gefunden...
mfg karen


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*mafia*

danke BenTigger für die rasche antwort.

also bei so ner sammelklage würde ich mich vielleicht beteiligen,
solange mich das fast nichts kostet.
fände es aber irgendwie cooler so ne art ANPRANGERN derjenigen die sich solche abzocken erlauben.

folgendes könnten dann die eine millionen geschädigten machen:
Jeder ruft einmal mitten in der nacht Herrn XY Bösewicht auf seinem Privat-Telefon an.
Dies ist kein wirklicher Telefonterror, denn wenn sich einer ausversehen verwählt und dann auflegt ist das schliesslich nichts illegales wie ich dank XY Bösewicht nun weiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!

)))))))))))))))))

Überlegt euch mal eine millionen anrufer im jahr = 2700 Anrufe pro tag!!!

Grüßle Micha (der wo noch mehr ideen zu bieten hätte)


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2004)

*Re: mafia*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also bei so ner sammelklage würde ich mich vielleicht beteiligen,
> solange mich das fast nichts kostet.



er hat Jehova gesagt    

*Die "Sammelklage" *


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2004)

Auch sonst unglaublich qualifiziert - die Absprache von Millionen versehentlicher Verwähler, sich versehentlich zu verwählen, ist sicherlich genauso geheim zu halten wie die gefakte Mondlandung und die vom CIA durchgeführte Sprengung der TwinTowers ...

Kurzum: So geht's sicherlich nicht!


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

was heisst hier versuchen es geheim zu halten...

ich dachte eher dran es öffentlich zu machen z.b. BILD.

schlagzeile: MILLIONEN GESCHÄDIGTER SCHLAGEN ZURÜCK


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

Um das mal weiterzuspinnen:

Gast ruft dazu auf - Gast hat ein Problem. Bild ruft dazu auf - Bild hat ein Problem.

Ein Telefonterror kann sehr bald ein Straftatbestand (Körperverletzung) sein, zu dem man besser nicht aufrufen sollte. Und Zeitungen dürfen ohnehin nicht einfach so Privattelefonnummern bekannt geben ...

Kurzum: Bei allem Verständnis für Revanche-Aktionen - bitte nicht so.

Ach ja: Die Bild kann natürlich trotzdem über Tausende Anrufe berichten, die es in echt nicht gab, da steht nix dagegen, soweit ich weiß ...


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

*fake*

die idee mit der gefakten bild anzeige gefällt mir.  
man kann zwar darüber streiten wie abschreckend so eine anzeige wirkt - aber zumidnest gäbe es dann wenigstens eine abschreckung!
soviel ich weiss gibt es ja im moment keinen grund, ausser moralischen, leute nicht fiese abzuzocken.


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

ungefähr um die gleiche zeit hatte mich die selbe numma angerufen, dummerweise war ich nich grad in der nähe meines handys, aber da ich nicht genau auf die numma geachtet habe, dahcte ich es wäre eine normale handynumma, einenn monat später hatte ich wieder geld auf dem handy und schon da war die numma gesperrt.... 

joah, hab grad noch ma nahcgeguckt bei google was das nu sein könnte und bin da hier druaf gestossen...

also denn 
MFG
infernaldevil


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2004)

*0137-7370024*

Hallo, ich wurde im Monat März auf meinen Handy von den Betreiber 11845-Infomedia Limited angerufen. Dummerweise habe ich zurückgerufen ( über Festnetz )! Über die Regulierungsbehörde habe ich dann durch die dtms AG den Betreiber herrausgefunden. Zeitgleich habe ich bei der Telekom das Lastschriftverfahren storniert und telefonnisch mitgeteilt, dass ich diesen Rückruf (0137-Nr) nicht bezahlen werde und bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Essen einen Strafantrag wegen versuchten Betruges stellen werde. Nun habe ich die Rechnung ( mit Einzelgesprächsnachweis) von der deutschen Telekom erhalten und dieser Anruf wurde nicht berechnet??!! Jedenfalls taucht diese Nummer nicht auf!!? Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2004)

*Kann den Betrug nicht erkennen...!*

Ich habe heute (24.12.04) zuerst eine SMS bekommen, wo mein Name
drinstand und ein Nachricht, ob ich mit der Person feiern möchte, die
mir die SMS schickte. (Ohne absender)
Leider stand kein Name dabei, wenn ich zurück rufe, dann klingelt es
normal, danach hebt einer schnell ab, es kommt musik im hintergrund
und das freizeichen wird parallel weiterhin simuliert.
Ich bekam immerwieder anrufe, bevor ich abhebte, legte der andere
Teilnehmer auf.
Dann bekam ich eine Nachricht mit einer Computer stimme, ob ich eine
Freudin habe und wie ich sylvester feiern möchte.

Dann wurde das gespräh beendet!

Die Nummer die ich, leider, zurück rief lautet:

+491731730900

Kennt ihr soeine Masche???


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Dezember 2004)

Beruhige dich, beim anrufen einer 0173er Nummer kann man nicht wirklich was "kaputt machen", zumindest in finanzieller Hinsicht.
Das ist eine 08/15 Mobilfunknummer.
Vieleicht meldet sich in nächster Zeit jemand bei dir, um deine Postanschrift zu erschleichen, damit er dir eine Rechnung für ein Abo zustellen kann, mehr aber nicht.
Wenn du allerdings mit der Nummer des Anschlusses, von dem aus du dort angerufen hast, im Telefonbuch stehst, dann kann sowas auch ohne fingierten Anruf vom Paketdienst passieren.
Aber selbst wenn, so eine Rechnung bei dir aufschlägt, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Die versuchen es zwar, aber darauf muß man sich ja nicht einlassen...

Mit festlichen Grüßen
L.


----------

